# Vibration during start up



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the 1.8 with a manual trans and I've noticed that the motor is kind of rough sounding when it starts. I don't think the sound in my car is coming from the trans. It goes away and sounds like a sewing machine once the motor fires up. The noise is just as it first catches and begins to start.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I have the 1.8 with a manual trans and I've noticed that the motor is kind of rough sounding when it starts. I don't think the sound in my car is coming from the trans. It goes away and sounds like a sewing machine once the motor fires up. The noise is just as it first catches and begins to start.


Yea I think so too. I don't think its really a problem or a problem at all just wanted to see if it was normal. Good to know I wasn't the only one hearing this sound.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Yesterday when I made that post I had just finished a long day of over 700 miles in the Cruze in very hot weather. This morning on a cold start there wasn't any noise at all. It came back a little this afternoon in the heat but it's not as bad as yesterday. I have a theory it might be a rattle from the flywheel but I'm going to start a different thread. If this car has a dual mass flywheel that might be the base cause.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

You motor is going to sound a little rough sounding when starting up cause it's been sitting and all the motor oil that lubes it is sitting in the oil pan.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Funny that it sounds perfect on a cold start after it's been sitting overnight. You'd think the oil would be even more drained out under those conditions. It's not a drained lifter kind of sound. I'm not going to worry over it.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, you could argue that in warmer weather, oil is thinner and more likely to drain quicker into the pan. Whereas in cold weather, oil isn't quite as thin and won't drain quite as fast.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats true


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Well, you could argue that in warmer weather, oil is thinner and more likely to drain quicker into the pan. Whereas in cold weather, oil isn't quite as thin and won't drain quite as fast.


IMO, I don't think weather temps matter all that much when our engines operate at 220º. Cooler weather would help keep the fans from kicking on as much, but the thermostat keeps the car running at a certain temperature, in this case 220º.

I think the outside temperature plays more of a roll once the engine is cool and the oil is in the bottom of the pan, but not much. 

That's how I see it.


----------



## krus (Aug 15, 2011)

*noisy start up*



Calintz said:


> Hey guys I read online that some chevy cruze owners has been having vibrations coming from the transmission during start up (Manual). This morning I noticed the samething and one of my friends has the Eco Manual same problem. Is this normal? I mean my car only has 256 miles on it and I have the LS 1.8 petrol engine manual. The problem only happens on start up and once the engine turns on the vibration is gone. This always happens even is the engine is hot or cold but the transmission shift smoothly and it doesn't have a problem could it be that the tranny mounts that are loose or soft?
> 
> Thanks


i had the same problem too on my 1.8LS and it had done around 7000 kms then - every time i brought it to for a check up the noise would not come up when they started it. Luckily when i brought it in for the ten thousand service - the chief mechanic heard it when we started the engine. All they did was replace the sprocket cam shaft and now that noisy sound during ignition has disappeared - Hope this works for you!!!


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

remember the 1.8 engine has solid lifters and they can be noisy on startup. do not worry about it.
my '08 astra has the same motor and is a little noisy on startup after it has sat overnight.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> remember the 1.8 engine has solid lifters and they can be noisy on startup. do not worry about it.
> my '08 astra has the same motor and is a little noisy on startup after it has sat overnight.


Good to know. I kinda figured it was normal I just wanted to make sure it was common on this engine. Thanks for the info!


----------

